# Thinners mistake



## thomson022002 (Feb 10, 2008)

I managed to get some thinners on my car today whilst working in the garage , I cleaned the area straight away but I'm worried tomorrow im going to find a big dull patch .

Will it cause any damage to my paintwork or am I lucky ?


----------



## wax-works (Jun 25, 2006)

If its 2k laquar and you got it off quick it should be ok. It might be dull just re polish and you,ll be fine. 

When you wiped it off did it have any colour I.e melted the top coat through to the base coat.


----------



## thomson022002 (Feb 10, 2008)

No colour mate ... It was only a few drops . I'm just worried it will eat through


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

It will be fine if you wiped it off sharpish. :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Thinners take a couple of minutes to remove paint so you will be fine.


----------



## thomson022002 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys... It looks fine but I can't really see in the garage that's why I panicked abit . Whilst I've got a thread going I was going to repair a few stone chips , I've got some paint from hallfords that I've never used but I've read on here it's terrible. Is it really that bad?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Should be no issues.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

CupraElliott said:


> Thinners take a couple of minutes to remove paint so you will be fine.


Sorry on a fully cured 2k paint thinners wont touch it unless its in continual contact for hours (i.e. submerged in a bath of the stuff)!

I have used thinners on cured paints for years and never had any issue.

You will have issues if its on a smart repair or area that was pained with rattle cans...but then again things like tardis or a strong mix of IPA will remove them as they are gash acrylic based paints.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

You all mean cellulose thinners, to the op you'll be fine it needs to be soaked in thinners for hours to cause any damage.

As has been said a polish and wax would do no harm


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

[U said:


> [/U]nick_mcuk;3142743]Sorry on a fully cured 2k paint thinners wont touch it unless its in continual contact for hours (i.e. submerged in a bath of the stuff)!
> 
> I have used thinners on cured paints for years and never had any issue.
> 
> You will have issues if its on a smart repair or area that was pained with rattle cans...but then again things like tardis or a strong mix of IPA will remove them as they are gash acrylic based paints.


Lol dnt let the smart repair guys here you saying that you'll get a verbal for being honest :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

moosh said:


> Lol dnt let the smart repair guys here you saying that you'll get a verbal for being honest :lol:


What is it they say....truth hurts 

I would rather poke myself in the eye with a detailing brush than let a monkey in a van do a smart repair on anything I own 

OP you will be fine....give it some AG SRP followed by wax and you will be fine....dont fret.....paint is a lot tougher than you would be lead to believe!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm a monkey in a van .... you could drip some thinners on my fully cured work without it doing any harm.
1k has become old hat now yet unfortunately their are many dinosaurs out there who wrongly think it is still the industry standard
For those in the industry that keep up with the times you'll often find SMART uses the same type of products as a bodyshop


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

squiggs said:


> I'm a monkey in a van .... you could drip some thinners on my fully cured work without it doing any harm.
> 1k has become old hat now yet unfortunately their are many dinosaurs out there who wrongly think it is still the industry standard
> For those in the industry that keep up with the times you'll often find SMART uses the same type of products as a bodyshop


You are very much in the minority then....good on you for using proper products not ones that only last "6 months"


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> You are very much in the minority then....good on you for using proper products not ones that only last "6 months"


:thumb: but I couldn't comment on whether I'm in the minority, there's simply no way of knowing how many mobile smart guys are out there - and it's even harder to know how many good ones there are once you exclude the cowboys and wanna-ava-go-heroes.
But I do know that there's a forum where smart guys chat and the amount of talk concerning the quality of products, in particular lacquers, can at times be a bit overwhelming ... (not so different from the proper detailing chat on here)
Now .. how good are these coloured polishes at covering up scratches?:lol:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Now .. how good are these coloured polishes at covering up scratches?:lol:


Proper detailers dont use this ****


----------

